# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  IAI RQ-5 Hunter, military unmanned aerial vehicle, USA

## Airicist

IAI RQ-5 Hunter on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Inert BLU-108 Munitions / Ejection from RQ-5 Hunter UAV. AUVSI 2010 -18

Uploaded on Aug 27, 2010

----------


## Airicist

RQ-5 Hunter UAV

Published on Jun 20, 2013




> The video shows a drone operation by the external pilot. (and the internal)
> The drone is an IAI RQ-5 Hunter.

----------

